# "The Tax Lives of Uber Drivers: Evidence From Internet Discussion Forums"



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

We're in a fish tank being studied! Google this for the full article: "the tax lives of uber drivers - Academic Commons"


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Nice, two post doc super educated nerds spend months LOL about drivers on UP to come to the conclusion that the tax code maybe difficult for high school drop outs who have their own business but not


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Pretty dry reading.... -o:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Pretty dry reading.... -o:


Most legalese is! To tough my way through it I always read such documents in the voice of some famous person. I read this one in Sly Stallone.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> We're in a fish tank being studied! Google this for the full article: "the tax lives of uber drivers - Academic Commons"
> View attachment 391320


I located this 2017 document that is 57 pages long. The blurb you show really spells out the confusions and misconceptions. If I were still writing the tax interviewing manual where I once worked I would have included a guide for the ridesharing client's tax preparer. If you read this whole document you can right the wrongs and create your own guide. But you need to be clear on some points. First, you can write off every part of a car loan but in their categories and percentages. Depreciation applies to the entire bill of sale, which determines the cost basis, and interest payments as interest expense. In theory of actual expenses. Then, you need to be very clear about when, and when there is not, recapture of depreciation, as well as how and how much. And so on. Needless to say the greatest concerns are about car and phone expenses. There is not a lot to learn. Everyone should find a professional. Just do not confuse them.


----------

